# Server Relocation & Rule Changes



## Null (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello,

After our last host kicked us off, I began to look outside of the Americas for places to locate the server. Africa was too unstable, Europe was somehow worse than Africa (even countries like Iceland, which people hold up as being the freest places on Earth, have extraordinarily strict defamation laws that could easily dismantle a place like this), and Asia had many strict and bizarre laws that differ from place to place but are typically anti-pornographic and anti-speech. Considering we are ✔ sweary boys, ✔ sexual deviants, and ✔ loudmouths, that rules out basically every place on Earth and things began to look a bit dire.

However, a Chinese user who happens to be related to a few people higher up struck out an offer. We could host in Mainland China, if we:

Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,
Disallow anyone from China not on a government line from accessing the site, and
Remove any statements from any user that would, quote: "threaten or criticize the territorial integrity &/or sovereignty of the People's Republic of China".
A fair trade.

Welcome to Shenzhen.


----------



## AJ 447 (Apr 1, 2018)

silky anteaters > pandas


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 1, 2018)

Chinese women are some of the most lovely women I’ve met.


----------



## Fagnacious D (Apr 1, 2018)

Chairman Mao is a cool dude and he wrote a very interesting book.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2018)

Chinese are the niggers to glorious nippon.

China is a nice place.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 1, 2018)

I for one, welcome this.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Apr 1, 2018)

Glorious nipon here we come.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 1, 2018)

Well if Antifa can compare themselves to D-Day troops we're the fucking Flying Tigers! :autism:

When do the Chinamen teach us those kung fu moves?


----------



## j666 (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Aquinas (Apr 1, 2018)

Bye @Philosophy Nong you fat fuck.


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 1, 2018)

I for one welcome our Chinese overlords.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 1, 2018)

Thats very nice! 

"The kiwi, which is sometimes known as the Chinese gooseberry, is the national fruit of China."

https://www.leaf.tv/articles/list-of-chinese-fruits/


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 1, 2018)

Well this is a strange turn of events, I guess I could get used to Chopsticks.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Communism has proven that it is superior to decadent Capitalism by allowing our site while Capitalist Dogs would try to dismantle our site.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 1, 2018)

seems the site is not actually blocked in china. 

https://www.comparitech.com/privacy-security-tools/blockedinchina/

i'll check myself next time i go.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi China Government people hope you are having a nice day. Can you guys teach me to not suck at Go?


----------



## JB 236 (Apr 1, 2018)

China, more like vachina. 

I hope we will get screencapped on chink tv. This could be a path to Chinese fame.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Apr 1, 2018)

Ni Hao.


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't want to carp, but...


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 1, 2018)

Ni hao my niggas.


----------



## Zaragoza (Apr 1, 2018)

[ @heathercho intensifies]


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 1, 2018)

and a ching chong nip nong to you, supreme leader!


----------



## SakuraRose (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm just here for the exciting new colour scheme . Thank you, Chairman Null. <3


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 1, 2018)

我是毛茸茸的兩足動物，祝愿美好的中國人幸運


----------



## L. Duse (Apr 1, 2018)

I would like to blow my trumpet and call myself Nostradamus. Seen it coming since last October in the Ban Fish N Chips thread. Who thought that Commie China of all places is turning into a haven of free speech?!

Forget Youtube or even Dailymotion, you might be seeing your favourite online personalities posting on Youku or Tudou sometime in the future.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 1, 2018)

Well hell, if there is any place where someone can get their adult woman lolis, it's grolious mainland China. What was the line? "China, China, Dykes?" I forget. 
As long as there is no impure half breeds taking over like, half Chinese and half kraut, this should be a moment where we live in interesting times. 
Also Kento of Hardrock from the Ronin Warriors is the best Chinese dude in that show.


----------



## MidUSA (Apr 1, 2018)

In  China, they say, "chicky-chang wang, Charlie Chang, chicka, chacka, chooka, cha"


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Apr 1, 2018)

Now we are going to have to shitpost twice as hard for a bowl of rice a day.


----------



## Arctic (Apr 1, 2018)

> 1. Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,


Boy oh boy do we have enough material for that!


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 1, 2018)

I am partial to the Chinese, their kind of Bolshevism isn't real Communism.
And I hate western society too.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2018)

America is too pussy to use nukes and North Korea are too stupid to use/make nukes

But China? They don't give a fuck.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Apr 1, 2018)

China #1 in whooooole country. Whoooole universe.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 1, 2018)

The Fool said:


> America is too pussy to use nukes and North Korea are too stupid to use/make nukes
> 
> But China? They don't give a fuck.



If you guys do decide to nuke NK can you make sure Dennis Rodman is there when you do?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 1, 2018)

Might have some ramifications for the Bob Chipman thread off all things because the guy has a weird fetish for the Chinese running everything, so naturally some of the comments are critical of China simply because his stance on them is totally misguided.
I'm interested in clause 3, I get we probably arnt allowed to shit talk China or comment on Tibet/Thailand but are we allowed to say things which are critical of how china interact's with the world for example "The British goverment is really stupid to have sold all our steel industry to china."?

 Otherwise it's all good. The look on phils face alone if he figures it out is worth it alone.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Apr 1, 2018)

@Null this isn't right

We need more chinese food on the front page to celebrate

null we need a new wonton logo

Also I nominate Joe Cracker to film all our impending propaganda solidarity videos


----------



## soy_king (Apr 1, 2018)

Any reason we couldn't be like ED and go to lovely Serbia?


----------



## Null (Apr 1, 2018)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> seems the site is not actually blocked in china.


It's not. We actually get about 10~20 unique visitors from the PRC every day.



Heinrich Himmler said:


> I am partial to the Chinese, their kind of Bolshevism isn't real Communism.
> And I hate western society too.


It's Socialism with Chinese Characteristics, comrade.



soy_king said:


> Any reason we couldn't be like ED and go to lovely Serbia?


ED's claims regarding its hosting location is a facade, like saying we're hosted by Girldick or whatever.


----------



## Flustercuck (Apr 1, 2018)

are we gonna convert to chinese ratings now?


----------



## Room312 (Apr 1, 2018)

Fuck Tibet, also Falun Gong can eat a Falun dong


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Apr 1, 2018)

我爱几维空值门，
空值门上自闭症升；
伟大领袖习主席，
指引我们向前进。


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 1, 2018)

All hail Chairman Mao CHAIRMAN XI YOU STUPID FUCKING ROUND EYE.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2018)

Star Galactics said:


> Glorious nipon here we come.



confusing japan and china is how you get shot in both countries


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2018)

Room312 said:


> Fuck Tibet, also Falun Gong can eat a Falun dong


Everyone is too tolerant to Falun Gong, as they are to trannies.
An idea: we should fund the forum by selling the organs some white men can't wait to get rid of to tiny Chinks.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 1, 2018)

If China welcomes us, we welcome China.


----------



## Pickle Dick (Apr 1, 2018)

Xi Jinping is hot and I would have sex with him


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 1, 2018)

So you're saying that if we shitpost hard enough, we can end up in a "TOP 10 STUPID THINGS AMERICANS SAY" video? Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Does this mean we have to give up @millais?


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 1, 2018)

I can contain myself from spiting shit about ping pong government, but can we criticize communism as ideology?
Because that's pretty much how point 1 is happening


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Apr 1, 2018)

Make an account, Xi.


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> I can contain myself from spiting shit about ping pong government, but can we criticize communism as ideology?
> Because that's pretty much how point 1 is happening


China is communist by name only.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 1, 2018)

Tiananmen Square was a brutal US-backed riot.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Actual question: Any rules about the Democratic People's Republic of Korea and the Socialist Republic of Vietnam.


----------



## L. Duse (Apr 1, 2018)

Better brush up on my Chinese. I suppose the Chinese censors won't mind if I post in Chinese? 

热烈恭贺Kiwifarms进驻神州大地。
祝愿Kiwifarms步步高升，蒸蒸日上!


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> Actual question: Any rules about the Democratic People's Republic of Korea and the Socialist Republic of Vietnam.


Shit on them as much as you want.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 1, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> Might have some ramifications for the Bob Chipman thread off all things because the guy has a weird fetish for the Chinese running everything, so naturally some of the comments are critical of China simply because his stance on them is totally misguided.
> I'm interested in clause 3, I get we probably arnt allowed to shit talk China or comment on Tibet/Thailand but are we allowed to say things which are critical of how china interact's with the world for example "The British goverment is really stupid to have sold all our steel industry to china."?
> 
> Otherwise it's all good. The look on phils face alone if he figures it out is worth it alone.


I can't help but feel the third condition is so vaguely worded it could be used to take down anything even vaguely critical of China's policies.


Null said:


> It's not. We actually get about 10~20 unique visitors from the PRC every day.
> 
> ED's claims regarding its hosting location is a facade, like saying we're hosted by Girldick or whatever.


Yeah, I'm starting to not find any of that surprising.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 1, 2018)

_Now this is the story all about how

My life just gone full-time mao

If you take a minute just sit right there

Tell ya all about my Duck Sauce kiwis_


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey, you wanna hear my impression of an American? * "Hey! I really, really want that! That looks good!"
 "I'll use my credit card." "Do you have any non-dairy creamer?"  "Y'all come-a back now, ya hear?"*


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2018)

Personally, I think dogs are fucking delicious.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 1, 2018)

Does this mean I can finally join the Ninja Strike Force?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 1, 2018)

Fair trade.

Wait... am I allowed to say those two words together or did I just scotch the deal?


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 1, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> Bye @Philosophy Nong you fat fuck.


it was i who let null move the server and so this is my last post ... however, i will always be there for you, in your heart ... wan an ... (thats goodnight in chinese)


----------



## Van Darkholme (Apr 1, 2018)

china numba wan!!


----------



## John Titor (Apr 1, 2018)

(after all these years, it's still funny)


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 1, 2018)

Glory to the past Chairman Mao, as a new era of Kiwi Farms begins.


----------



## Yop Yop (Apr 1, 2018)

How many anti Chinese posts have I seen on this site now...


----------



## Luigi (Apr 1, 2018)

[hunger intensifies]


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't like Taiwan anymore


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Apr 1, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Personally, I think dogs are fucking delicious.


Koreans eat dogs you shit-bastard.


----------



## Zebedee (Apr 1, 2018)

Remove any statements from any user that would, quote: "threaten or criticize the territorial integrity &/or sovereignty of the People's Republic of China".
To what degree?

Could I still insult/criticise Chinese squinties without getting banned?

Seriously though examples would be nice.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Apr 1, 2018)

Is part 3 really possible? I recall you talking about some Trump supporter reporting liberals to you, hoping something would be done. Their stance on that country is usually not positive, and there has to be a sizeable population of those guys here, given the size of the user base. They might become too overwhelming for you to remove their posts if they ever get into it.

That said, I look forward to China using Chris Chan in their propaganda.

And you will check the site to keep it reasonably safe, I'm guessing?

P.S. I forgot what day today is. Damn you and your bamboozle.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Positron said:


> Shit on them as much as you want.


>Shitting on Based Korea


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I don't like Taiwan anymore


Sacrilege!  Taiwan is part of China!
@Null ban this heretic!


----------



## chadmuska (Apr 1, 2018)

Sweden third world country 2030
China global superpower forever and always


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 1, 2018)

This dumb thing I made for the Mylar thread makes too much sense it's scary now...


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 1, 2018)

Wtf, I hate having more than one political party now.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Apr 1, 2018)

We are all finally getting china dudes!


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 1, 2018)

Sparky Lurker said:


> We are all finally getting china dudes!



I bagsy Hong Kong!


----------



## shawnphase (Apr 1, 2018)

what about sealand, was that ever an option? im sure it would probably be a more expensive option compared to china, but sealands its own little sovereign province in the middle of the water that just happens to run a web hosting service as one of its main forms of commodity. id say it would be a fitting place for this site, but maybe @Null already looked into it. 





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HavenCo


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 1, 2018)

fuck the chinks, where's my light theme
fuck everyone


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 1, 2018)

Peace and Harmony said:


> fuck the chinks, where's my light theme
> fuck everyone


Light website themes go against party unity, or whatever the fuck it is those gooks talk about in their ching chang chong talk.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Apr 1, 2018)

Do we get a free panda? They've bred loads of the buggers, the place is awash with them.

Meh. Patience is not my thing. I want my panda now. Even more than my panda, I want to see the postman try to deliver it.

Shall we all learn how to say "fuck" in Chinese as a thank-you to our gracious hosts?


----------



## YW 525 (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:
			
		

> Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization



So you're telling me that I get to be a part of some dumb red plot that will probably accomplish the opposite of what they intend?

lol why hire communist slave labor when a capitalist will happily do it for free


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2018)

Tiny Clanger said:


> Shall we all learn how to say "fuck" in Chinese as a thank-you to our gracious hosts?



Mandarin:
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/我操#Chinese

Cantonese:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/zh-yue/1/15/Diu.ogg


----------



## obliviousbeard (Apr 1, 2018)

Semper fi to all chopstick kiwis


----------



## YW 525 (Apr 1, 2018)

Also...



			
				Null said:
			
		

> Remove any statements from any user that would, quote: "threaten or criticize the territorial integrity &/or sovereignty of the People's Republic of China".



I'm gonna get fucking banned from here too, now. 

This is pretty gay, Null. It's not your fault, this is just really fucking gay. Where the fuck did my internet go? 

Hnnnng shit shit this sucks.

Bye guys. It's been a fun time.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 1, 2018)

Block China, any Chinese people who actually care know how to use VPNs.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy April Fools Day @Null. Nice try you silly cum gargling dog.

Edit: where did the salt mine go? I need my Rosanne salt.


----------



## MMX (Apr 1, 2018)

Glory to the peoples republic
Death to GDI


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Allow @Dynastia to make the England Sub-forum when gets unbanned as it would help greatly to fulfill the 1st rule.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 1, 2018)

MMX said:


> Glory to the peoples republic
> Death to GDI


Oh god... right in the nostalgia


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Apr 1, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> where did the salt mine go?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_in_Chinese_history


----------



## TenMilesWide (Apr 1, 2018)

And here I thought leaving BC would free me of these chinese shackles.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 1, 2018)

Sparky Lurker said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_in_Chinese_history



I swear I had a joke about the Chinese being salty somewhere.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 1, 2018)

肏你祖宗十八代


----------



## TL 532 (Apr 1, 2018)

We can't be both CIA niggers and Chinese autism agents. I'm pretty sure they're mutually exclusive.


----------



## shitavious jenkems (Apr 1, 2018)

Chiang Kai-Shek a.k.a. "Chicken Shit" is not my presidnet. He is Western imperialist capitalist running dog puppet and probably Japanese island dwarf as well. Taiwan rightfur Chinese clay, indivisible. Little Red Book and Mao Zedong not KMT and Ai WeiWei OK. Praise Confucius


----------



## knux (Apr 1, 2018)

If it keeps the place going I'm all for it.
Any idea though why the previous host kicked the site? Was Vordrak endlessly harassing them?


----------



## Florence (Apr 1, 2018)

@Flowers For Sonichu does not adequately respect his Chinese overlords. He must be sent for re-education.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:


> Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,


Lolcows are now going to be part of Chinese public service announcements, showing how retarded the west has become.

We are going down in history, boys.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 1, 2018)

Next frontier: space


----------



## lemongrab (Apr 1, 2018)

你好我是高兴来到这里

也是开心的愚人节


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Raiken said:


> Next frontier: space


----------



## Dr. Kaufman (Apr 1, 2018)

Only one man can save us now:



Spoiler


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:


> A fair trade.
> 
> Welcome to Shenzhen.



Our new overlords aren't CIA Niggers? Am disappoint.


----------



## Idea Waifu (Apr 1, 2018)

我喜歡新服務器的位置


----------



## jewelry investor (Apr 1, 2018)

I like some of the laws China is enacting tbh.


----------



## Elysian (Apr 1, 2018)

I call April Fools meme, comrades.


----------



## LN 910 (Apr 1, 2018)

https://youtu.be/_JphDdGV2TU?t=51s


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Apr 1, 2018)

I, for one, don't mind China.

I say as I'm vacationing in Hungary instead, not sorry.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 1, 2018)

Elysian said:


> I call April Fools meme, comrades.


Off to glorious Re-education Camp with you!


----------



## jewelry investor (Apr 1, 2018)

Spoiler: truth be told



I know this is an April fools joke, but I would unironically not mind it at all.


----------



## The Janitor (Apr 1, 2018)

Glory to chairman Mao.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 1, 2018)

Huh, weird, this was mentioned on /cow/ by an anti-kiwifarmer  as a possibility a few months ago. Really makes you think, huh? REALLY MAKES YA THINK? Good April Fool's joke, I guess.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 1, 2018)

So, Null, have you already seeded spies amongst the masses to watch for thoughts detrimental to the Party?


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 1, 2018)

The quest for China is finally over.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> I like some of the laws China is enacting tbh.


They have a pretty good policy with Snackbars.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:


> It's not. We actually get about 10~20 unique visitors from the PRC every day.
> 
> 
> It's Socialism with Chinese Characteristics, comrade.
> ...



I, for one, welcome our new asian overlords.


----------



## Miss Walsh (Apr 1, 2018)

Tibet belongs to the chinks


----------



## Carkanith (Apr 1, 2018)

Taiwan is the real china


----------



## April Fools! (Apr 1, 2018)

Elysian said:


> I call April Fools meme, comrades.



What do you want?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Carkanith said:


> Taiwan is the real china


You mean Taiwan, China.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 1, 2018)

Carkanith said:


> Taiwan is the real china



There is no such thing as "Taiwan". All is China.


----------



## jace821 (Apr 1, 2018)

God bless China and their soon forever President.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 1, 2018)

The Chinese firewall will take care of the lolcow blog "Matthew Hopkins News" once and for all.


----------



## Rupin (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome to the rice fields, bitch.


----------



## LettuceMan (Apr 1, 2018)

Let us all strive for perfect social credit scores, comrades!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 1, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> Tibet/Thailand



Ahem...Those aren't countries.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Apr 1, 2018)

Red pandas are cute.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 1, 2018)

help i am in jail for forgetting the stroke order of specific characters

edit: the only food here is mt. dew and cheese puffs, help


edit edit: nvm, i'm still in my basement


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 1, 2018)

....We're still allowed to make fun of North Korea though, right?

Suddenly I don't feel so bad about being a Tank China main in Shockwave


----------



## LettuceMan (Apr 1, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> ....We're still allowed to make fun of North Korea though, right?



Of course we are, they are a charity case after all.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 1, 2018)

...

The East will rise again!


----------



## heathercho (Apr 1, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> [ @heathercho intensifies]



I am now @heatherzhao. It is very fortunate that my avatar is Cao Lu, a _Chinese_ KPOP Star. All hail China.


----------



## Shokew (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice try, but you're not getting off unless we can work to Remove Kebab.




We must take an example from these soldiers who protect thine borders! 

Respect. RESPECT!


----------



## PT 404 (Apr 1, 2018)

"The problem with China is that there are too many chinks." -L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## ON 190 (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:


> &/or


You guys are finally becoming the friends we all knew you could be...


----------



## Azafran90 (Apr 1, 2018)

so, are the lolcows the examples of western degeneration, or are we? or BOTH?!

in any case, this turn of events is beautiful QuQ


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 1, 2018)

Well now. Chris has finally entered China, just like he always wanted.


----------



## Shokew (Apr 1, 2018)

Required watching for all your children, OR ELSE:
*
Luo Bao Bei
The Legend of Lucky Pie
Miracle Star*

Do it for the children!!


----------



## Randall Fragg (Apr 1, 2018)

Can we still refer to the Chinese as slant-eyed locust people who turn everywhere they live into filth and drive entire species to extinction so they can use their parts for their bullshit magic ju-ju, as long as we acknowledge that the slant eyed locust people the only legitimant claim to a specific area in the Himalayas and several islands in the South China Sea?


----------



## SugarSnot (Apr 1, 2018)

Chinese ASMRtists are my favorite intimacy replacement simulator.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Apr 1, 2018)

They destroyed their own traditional beliefs and gulag people. This is funny as hell but okay then


----------



## CWCchange (Apr 1, 2018)

China lure the wolrd!


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Apr 1, 2018)

@Null, you'd better use a different avatar before they run an audit on the site. That's from Hearts of Iron 4, a game that is banned in China for portraying the Province of Tibet as independent and showing China as not being unified under Communism in 1936.


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 1, 2018)

I better change my username then, since it's too graphic for Chinese laws. Any suggestions?


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 1, 2018)

Kiwi Farms: Made in China just like everything else


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 1, 2018)

I could go for some Chinese food right now.


----------



## Slamerella (Apr 1, 2018)

Just to be safe I wo t be typi g the letter . It's ba  ed


----------



## Bogdandoff (Apr 1, 2018)

10/10 profile pic


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 1, 2018)

I like the food, so I like the people.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 1, 2018)

*Remove 白左*


----------



## QT 219 (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome to my home, family.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 1, 2018)

Tibet and Taiwan have always and will always be provinces of China and under their rule. Communism is the best form of government and June 4th is just another date and nothing important has ever happened then.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Apr 1, 2018)

Can I get my username changed to Cao Cao then?


----------



## Kurtzko (Apr 1, 2018)

May Xi Jiping rule eternal, as china's place in the world is secured, also _ALL _of the south sea belongs to the PRC


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 1, 2018)

Close enough.


----------



## c-no (Apr 1, 2018)

God bless the People's Republic of China. They make great products and original games such as Final Combat.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Apr 1, 2018)

Chinese Blue is pretty nice I guess. I could adapt.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you, O  Dear Leader, for this glorious new future. I especially thank Chairman Mao, the great Friend of the People, for his glorious vision that allowed this happy circumstance to come to pass!


----------



## Super Collie (Apr 1, 2018)

I love Beijing Tiananmen, The sun rises above Tiananmen.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 1, 2018)

*CHINA NUMBA WAN*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UhAjq3xZwI*


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 1, 2018)

Long live the one indivisible China.


----------



## Xanax (Apr 1, 2018)

克里斯很胖和我不會和他發生性關係


----------



## Elysian (Apr 1, 2018)

Hiragana said:


> Off to glorious Re-education Camp with you!



Welp, guess I gotta brush up on my magic kung-fu powers...


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

Nuke Japan!  Fuck the Dalai Lama in his gay butthole!


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 1, 2018)

I'd like to see those pussy trannies try and take us down now.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 1, 2018)

Never fuck with the red army, unless you have a death wish.

(Dear Leader still has his sense of humor fully intact this fine April day, that's nice to see!)


----------



## SwanDive (Apr 1, 2018)

They gave us a dope ass new theme, so it sounds good to me.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm ok with this


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 1, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> I can contain myself from spiting shit about ping pong government, but can we criticize communism as ideology?
> Because that's pretty much how point 1 is happening


柴草


----------



## Near (Apr 1, 2018)

The year 1997 has arrived. A herd of fuckin' ugly reds. are rushing from the mainland.


_Crime rate skyrockeded! Hongkong is ruined! Therefore, the Hongkong government called Bruce Lee's relative "Chin" for the massacre of the reds. Chin is a killer machine. Wipe out all 1.2 billion of the red communists!_


_However, in mainland China there was a secret project in progress! A project to transform the deceased Tong Shau Ping into an ultimate weapon!_


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 1, 2018)

Community Watch thread on Tibetans when?


----------



## LazloChalos (Apr 1, 2018)

My hands are ready to help tear down the imperialist countries that subdue the people with their decadent ways! 

吃飯前洗陰莖！


----------



## Keystone (Apr 1, 2018)

Remember to report anyone who does not give homage or kindness towards the most honorable and great Chairman Xi.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Apr 1, 2018)

Chairman N00l.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 1, 2018)

"Kiwifruit (often abbreviated as kiwi) or Chinese gooseberry [...]" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwifruit

*edit:* ninja'd? reee...


----------



## FP 208 (Apr 1, 2018)

replacing my diet of chicken tendies with lemon chicken in observance.


----------



## pixelbit (Apr 1, 2018)

kiwifarms.cn


----------



## Morbo (Apr 1, 2018)

"You can't help but feel that the Chinese are a subspecies"
Morrissey, 2010


----------



## Traditional Tet (Apr 1, 2018)

Fuck China, I hope their entire inbred race is blasted off the face of the earth.


----------



## RichardMongler (Apr 1, 2018)

On the off chance this isn't a joke, how much trouble am I in for this?


----------



## MarissaXD (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm wary of this move because there's a lot of Chinese moving to the US and Canada just because of the Communist Party's "anti-corruption" measures. If the Chinese are fleeing, what would they do to us?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

RichardMongler said:


> On the off chance this isn't a joke, how much trouble am I in for this?



All I can say is I hope your organs are healthy enough to keep some good people alive.


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 1, 2018)

Is this move a great leap forward for Kiwi Farms?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Is this move a great leap forward for Kiwi Farms?



I'm sure nool has a five year plan.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 1, 2018)

Sweet so does this mean I get free Panda Express?


----------



## Ol' Slag (Apr 1, 2018)

Does this mean we are contractually obligated to host weird hentai?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I'm sure nool has a five year plan.


And it will proceed without any setbacks whatsoever...RIGHT?!


Ol' Slag said:


> Does this mean we are contractually obligated to host weird hentai?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



Hentai is a creation of the horrid Japanese who defiled the great country during WWII. Pornography is a sign of degeneracy. Such filth has no place in the People's Republic.


----------



## broilerrx (Apr 1, 2018)

WE DO IT FOR CHAIRMAN MAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE DO IT FOR CHAIRMAN MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 1, 2018)

The instrument of western imperialist propaganda, the so-called "Matthew Hopkins News" will no doubt state many lies and slander about our new allegiance to the future masters of humanity.


----------



## ___- (Apr 1, 2018)

This is our break into the Chinese lolcow market?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 1, 2018)

> Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,



They weren't doing this already? It's like a propaganda gold mine here. They don't even have to spin it much, just copy, paste, and translate.

If the Chinese government cited this website in their educational PSAs, the best part would be to see the reactions of all the lolcows. Especially the larpers that culturally appropriate the Glorious Revolution to support their decadent capitalists ways and the uncultured fascist swine that slander the One True and Whole People's Republic of China.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Apr 1, 2018)

Who wants to retake the break away region that disgustingly calls itself The Republic of China? We must remove the black elements that run it and restore the glorious and righteous socialism with Chinese characteristics. The enemy is sharpening his knife and so must we!


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

___- said:


> This is our break into the Chinese lolcow market?



Unfortunately it's going to ruin our market on lolcats and loldogs (*burp*).


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 1, 2018)

How can we not love China? After all our hero Chris Chan stated his undying love of China so many times!


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't know why this would be a shock to anyone. Last year @Null said he was looking into putting the servers in China. And Dailystormer had to relocate to there after the Unite the Right thing when all the hosting companies dropped him and even TOR didn't want him. We've all seen how many have dropped us like flies, even Hateron dropped us.

Plus there's the whole FOSTA thing that if the servers were in the USA it would cause a certain paedophile to put @Null in jail for 20 years via false-flagging and has certain chance of being signed because Trump doesn't know anything about computers and his Jewish daughter wants him to sign it saying it would stop women from getting raped. I mean, he doesn't even use it besides Twitter. Not even emails.

And they are interested in this politically, Iran used to have "Holocaust Truth" conventions to make fun of the West saying if the West is truly free, then why can't you question parts of a historical event or whether it actually happened?

There is no doubt that as the West tries to close its hand to keep the political goals of Current Politicians alive that more and more dissidents will go to Russia and China, and they will welcome them gladly for the same reason that Iran did for the Holocaust Questioning.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 1, 2018)

How long till they find out it’s easier to gain more revenue by creating shitpost bots to make the same crap quality posts we do and pumping the site full of ads?


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## EI 873 (Apr 1, 2018)

Dykes, dykes, glory to the People's Republic.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Apr 1, 2018)

Cuck sells out his site to vagina, i'm not surprised.


----------



## WeedFaggot024 (Apr 1, 2018)

China #1


----------



## Viridian (Apr 1, 2018)

I support the upcoming Kiwi Farms Cultural Revolution and Great Leap Forward. Purge the capitalist pigs!


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

It is sad that @DykesDykesChina did not live to see this grorious event.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 1, 2018)

In the immortal words of DSP: "Chinky Chang Wang, Chincky Chong China"


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 1, 2018)

what's up, glorious panda-fucking overlords


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Apr 1, 2018)

i know this is a joke but i genuinely like this new theme


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 1, 2018)

All hail Mao


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Apr 1, 2018)

"China is the beeeest" <clap clap> "China Number ONE"


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 1, 2018)

How the fuck is China the place with the most tolerant internet laws now?


----------



## Nigonidas (Apr 1, 2018)

But I come to this site exclusively to discuss the Republic of China and it's political status as a sovereign nation.  If I can't do that here where am I to go?

Also I just realized now that we're officially sponsored by the Chinese government, Phil must respect us.


----------



## Hui (Apr 1, 2018)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Chinese women are some of the most lovely women I’ve met.


You talk to women?


----------



## Respectable Drunkard (Apr 1, 2018)

Lin Biao did nothing wrong.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a feeling they’re gonna make us not support Tibet, unfortunately.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:


> Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,


We don’t even have to try to give them that kinda content.  This sounds like fate.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Apr 1, 2018)

We've come to a point where I honest-to-God can't fully tell whether this is an April Fools joke or not.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 1, 2018)

Hui said:


> You talk to women?


They're "women".


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm still waiting on my Go lessons, when should I expect the call? I got my goban out and I'm ready to go.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

Hui said:


> You talk to women?



Homosexual detected.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 1, 2018)

The Capitalistic Pig-Dog Phillip Vincent "ADF" Haskins-Delici, otherwise known as "Isabelle Araujo" has made a mockery of Socialism with his decadent western behavior for the last time. Tonight with the backing of Chinese agents I am leading a GamerGate strike force raid on his home to show him the true meaning of Socialism.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 1, 2018)

Does this have anything to do with the removal of the Light Forum screen?

Don't respond to that question, either, by saying shit like "Only lowlives use that!" because that one is my preference. Kiwi looks so annoying in black.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 1, 2018)

Burn China down.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 1, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Burn China down.



Can we at least steal their wall first?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Does this have anything to do with the removal of the Light Forum screen?
> 
> Don't respond to that question, either, by saying shit like "Only lowlives use that!" because that one is my preference. Kiwi looks so annoying in black.



You will learn to enjoy the joy of Maoism or you will suffer.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 1, 2018)

CWCissey said:


> Can we at least steal their wall first?


Our wall will be MUCH better than theirs. Ours will be the biggest, classiest wall ever built!


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Burn China down.



MODS MODS MODS HARVEST THIS GUYS ORGANS IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> You will learn to enjoy the joy of Maoism or you will suffer.



do what you want with me! just dont turn my pets into take out, plz!


----------



## Chester Rigby (Apr 1, 2018)

IT'S OFFICIAL:

Kiwis can access China 

Christian can't


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 1, 2018)

So when will the logo get the slanty eye, the lampshade hat and buck teeth off the beak to reflect the changes?


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:


> Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,


I'm honestly surprised other countries don't do this already. They could make documentaries about Chris Chan saying "This is how your average American behaves thanks to the autism epidemic.


----------



## Sparklepants (Apr 1, 2018)

Can we get a glorious Ke’ai theme to replace the Kawaii theme? I need my purple back.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 1, 2018)

broilerrx said:


> WE DO IT FOR CHAIRMAN MAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE DO IT FOR CHAIRMAN MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BAD EGGROLL


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Apr 1, 2018)

broilerrx said:


> WE DO IT FOR CHAIRMAN MAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE DO IT FOR CHAIRMAN MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I guess this means we're going to have to let Mister Fortune Cookie give a rebuttal every time someone talks shit about the glorious People's Republic of China, and I'm okay with this.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 1, 2018)

China did not do the pee pee.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 1, 2018)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Does this have anything to do with the removal of the Light Forum screen?
> 
> Don't respond to that question, either, by saying shit like "Only lowlives use that!" because that one is my preference. Kiwi looks so annoying in black.





AnOminous said:


> You will learn to enjoy the joy of Maoism or you will suffer.



Of course, I didn't get a straight answer for my serious question.

Guess its the "Collaborative Data Services" skin for me, since its like BLARMS level for me when my Kiwi looks different.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 1, 2018)

People who use the light theme are subhuman anyway and thus their opinions do not matter


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 1, 2018)

Light theme users will be re-educated.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Apr 1, 2018)

Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 Happened my Rice hat niggas 
https://media.pri.org/s3fs-public/styles/original_image/public/tiananmen-tank-man.jpg?itok=gmgdk1Kx


----------



## Asperchewy (Apr 1, 2018)

CWCissey said:


> So when will the logo get the slanty eye, the lampshade hat and buck teeth off the beak to reflect the changes?


"Null works very hard, because we're no fun"...
Bbwong!


----------



## NeverHappened (Apr 1, 2018)

-
-
-
-
-
-
<---- Tiananmen Square


----------



## Stock Photo James (Apr 1, 2018)

We should probably start a thread on those conspiracy theorists who claim Tianmen Square massacre is real.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm genuinely surprised Null didn't put Hong Kong 97 Remastered on the main page.


----------



## Brit Crust (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Hmmpf! (Apr 1, 2018)

So this site now bans letter N now?

Ahem.

So this site ow bas letter "N" ow?

Praise Xi Jiping! CHIA O. 1!


----------



## Idea Waifu (Apr 1, 2018)

Fangsofjeff said:


> 柴草


This guy is actually awesome, he's a really good singer and the music it's very catchy too, makes me feel energetic and wanting to march


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 1, 2018)

> Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,


To be fair, this site is a goldmine for that


----------



## Hmmpf! (Apr 1, 2018)

Idea Waifu said:


> This guy is actually awesome, he's a really good singer and the music it's very catchy too, makes me feel energetic and wanting to march


As well as whatever the 他妈的 is this. 
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ketch-tv-gala-china-celebration-a8213471.html


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Potatomongrel (Apr 1, 2018)

Is the Kawaii theme gone forever?


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 1, 2018)

I find it ironic China is hosting us seeing as they censor google...


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 1, 2018)

我们是屌丝


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 1, 2018)

Phil/ADF is going to be sooooooo annoyed.


----------



## John Furrman (Apr 1, 2018)

I love China and the Party.


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 1, 2018)

John Furrman said:


> I love China and the Party.


Vaping was invented in China...


----------



## odius (Apr 1, 2018)

that PLA Type 07 camo makes me


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 1, 2018)

I have the sudden urge to change my name to Ling and bind my feet.


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 1, 2018)

Null said:


> Allow our content to be used in Chinese 'public service announcements' regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,


PRC best china. USA sucks.


----------



## Vincenzo Valentino (Apr 1, 2018)

歡迎來到稻田妈的发克


----------



## millais (Apr 1, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> Does this mean we have to give up @millais?


I am not a liability. If absolutely necessary, I can provide a pretty good letter of recommendation from a municipal CCP official in Xiamen, Fujian Province, though I would rather not waste his time bothering him for one since he already did me a couple of solids in the past.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Apr 1, 2018)

This is great news, I'm still pissed off about the Mukden Incident.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 1, 2018)

Idea Waifu said:


> This guy is actually awesome, he's a really good singer and the music it's very catchy too, makes me feel energetic and wanting to march


Yeah, brother Hao is pretty great. He's even been on Chinese TV!


----------



## Jordan Peele (Apr 1, 2018)

Hmmpf! said:


> On the site footer:
> View attachment 416559
> Lmao Father Xi will know da wey.


Hey, he only said "secret court orders and are not under any gag orders", not "we are not in cahoots with the Chinese government".


----------



## Idea Waifu (Apr 1, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> I find it ironic China is hosting us seeing as they censor google...


Well it makes sense, google are a bunch of snowflake cucks , one does not simply embrace the wisdom of our leader Mao Zedong that easily


----------



## Aladdin_Insane (Apr 1, 2018)

Deng Xiaoping was an absolute boi and economic reform was the illest thing to happen to the People's Republic since this song:


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 1, 2018)

All hail Mao Bigdong and his catchy tunes!


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 1, 2018)

Idea Waifu said:


> Well it makes sense, google are a bunch of snowflake cucks , one does not simply embrace the wisdom of our leader Mao Zedong that easily


....the Chinese government censors cleavage...of all things....


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Idea Waifu (Apr 1, 2018)

Ilovecum said:


> ....the Chinese government censors cleavage...of all things....


well lucky us its april fools day, i can't live without a good cleavage


----------



## A Skeleton (Apr 1, 2018)

Nga'z 4 life


----------



## Fougaro (Apr 1, 2018)

Does the Chinese government's stance on flat women?


----------



## Brit Crust (Apr 1, 2018)

Required viewing for children of Kiwis.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 1, 2018)

Traditional: 鷸鴕農場
Simplified: 鹬鸵农场
Make up your mind nole


----------



## Calooby (Apr 1, 2018)

I changed my avatar just for the occasion!


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 1, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 416590


----------



## Cubanodun (Apr 1, 2018)

Well at least great leader picked the good and fun communism and not the failed and boring one like my country


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Apr 1, 2018)

So we'd basically have permanent, stable hosting so long as nobody on here makes fun of the Chinese government?


----------



## Tookie (Apr 1, 2018)

Positron said:


> Sacrilege!  Taiwan is part of China!
> @Null ban this heretic!


Pretty sure you meant to say "Chinese Taipei" there, comrade.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Apr 1, 2018)

You niggas ain't even killing black elements, you call yourself party loyalists. While you all were shitposting I was engaging in the class struggle to remove my commune of class enemies. So far I have killed 300 rightist elements, enjoy your fucking capitalist shitholes once the rightists take over. Meanwhile I'll be enjoying the glorious revolution in my commune with no hint of capitalists.



Ilovecum said:


> ....the Chinese government censors cleavage...of all things....


Cleavage is the west's attempt to weaken our resolve by making our women feel bad for being flat chested. Get with the party line comrade.


----------



## Idea Waifu (Apr 1, 2018)

PortsideDave said:


> You niggas ain't even killing black elements, you call yourself party loyalists. While you all were shitposting I was engaging in the class struggle to remove my commune of class enemies. So far I have killed 300 rightist elements, enjoy your fucking capitalist shitholes once the rightists take over. Meanwhile I'll be enjoying the glorious revolution in my commune with no hint of capitalists.
> 
> 
> Cleavage is the west's attempt to weaken our resolve by making our women feel bad for being flat chested. Get with the party line comrade.


So much truth comrade, you made me woke, true gentleman's like Mao Zedong love flat chests as big chests, china its all about equality of woman


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Apr 1, 2018)

Cyberpolice help I've been pranked by Kiwifarms


----------



## Vincenzo Valentino (Apr 1, 2018)

Are there any furries in China?


----------



## Idea Waifu (Apr 1, 2018)

Vincenzo Valentino said:


> Are there any furries in China?


no, we eat them as well as other animals


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2018)

Can we pay our True and Honest Fan dues with AliPay or WeChatPay?



SkeletonBias420 said:


> Pretty sure you meant to say "Chinese Taipei" there, comrade.


Taiwan is the island and province; Taipei is a city within that province.
As long as you don't say "Republic of China" or "Formosa" you're fine.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 2, 2018)

Null said:


> regarding the decadence and imminent collapse of western civilization,



well he's not wrong there...


----------



## Beardfish (Apr 2, 2018)

Vincenzo Valentino said:


> Are there any furries in China?



No chance based Mao wouldn't do the right thing hunting and exterminating them.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh, thank god.


----------



## Zaryiu (Apr 2, 2018)

Wait this isn't an april's fools joke?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 2, 2018)

So we are trading the potential of a private host kicking us off the internet for the potential of a government host licking us off the internet? I personally dont see this is any better. You have autists dedicated to destroying Kiwifarms and I think this just makes it easier to leverage our hosting as a weapon.

I suppose the one positive would be that this would make our Chinese loving lefty cows really salty

Or is this just an April Fools Joke


----------



## ForTheHoard (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, I can say I’ve lived a complete life now. American internet refugees are running to China for the hopes of Liberty.  Press F for the western world.


----------



## Zaragoza (Apr 2, 2018)

heathercho said:


> I am now @heatherzhao. It is very fortunate that my avatar is Cao Lu, a _Chinese_ KPOP Star. All hail China.


Panda Farms


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 2, 2018)

Cubanodun said:


> Well at least great leader picked the good and fun communism and not the failed and boring one like my country


No, it's the same kind. Your country is just going through it's own Great Leap Forward. Brace yourself for a couple years of drought that will cause widespread famine soon afterward. Communist societies always seem to be subject to extremely odd weather patterns that starve off large parts of their population for some reason.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Apr 2, 2018)

China No 1 Taiwan No 9 Extra dip


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 2, 2018)

PortsideDave said:


> You niggas ain't even killing black elements, you call yourself party loyalists. While you all were shitposting I was engaging in the class struggle to remove my commune of class enemies. So far I have killed 300 rightist elements, enjoy your fucking capitalist shitholes once the rightists take over. Meanwhile I'll be enjoying the glorious revolution in my commune with no hint of capitalists.
> 
> 
> Cleavage is the west's attempt to weaken our resolve by making our women feel bad for being flat chested. Get with the party line comrade.


Big Titted animu girls are way superior than commie women... Also free Tibet!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 2, 2018)

Chinese food is really good.


----------



## Cubanodun (Apr 2, 2018)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Brace yourself for a couple years of drought that will cause widespread famine soon afterward.



To late for that


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 3, 2018)

I've noticed the China option is available still.

Good. I wanted to keep it as a backup because it was a pretty ok theme.


----------

